# Field hunting for Aussie inverts



## Staehilomyces (Jun 21, 2020)

My first "documentary" attempt.

Reactions: Award 2


----------



## Rhino1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey mate that's a decent effort, very well done. Ive wanted to do something similar but I'm way too redneck


----------

